# What competes with watches in your affections?



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

When you are not absorbed by watches what else competes for your time, money, and affection other than family .

I have to say at the moment I wouldn't be without something absorbing to read, but watches are pretty much it. The car I keep well serviced and cleanish, .......couldn't call it a hobby.

I have too many pairs of binoculars and stopped adding when I got the grail Zeiss.

Perhaps this should be elsewhere on the forum but it is probably too late for the usual suspects to moan :thumbsup:

A bedtime topic........

Cheers


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Books, but to be fair they don't compete with watches for me, they completely outshine them - :jawdrop1: Yes I know what I just said there!!

I have had a love of reading since about the age of seven. Long story short the junior school I attended neglected to teach me to read or write so my parents hired a private tutor in order to help me progress even though the school said it wasn't a problem with the teaching but that I had a learning difficulty - within a year I was up to reading young adult books and a year after that Stephen King - the problem? Turned out to be s**t teachers :laugh:

The gift of reading that tutor gave me has stayed with me to this day, and from that first time I read a whole book to myself in my head at about age seven I have had a book continuously on the go since!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Our hairy kids!!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Used to be motorcycles big time, far more than watches. Mainly watches now, although I do have a "hat problem". Mainly vintage European made, and fortunately, all my mate's know my head size and taste, so I've gathered a lot of NOS pre war vintage stuff from old communist counties. Some French and Italian as well.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Our hairy kids!!


 I always like this photo when you post - I can just imagine their thoughts - your slimmer one on the right i thinking 'ooh looky dad's taken another photo of us!' - Your slightly more 'rotund' one on the left is thinking 'If you keep pointing that camera at me sunshine I will stick it where the sun doesn't shine!' :laugh:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> I always like this photo when you post - I can just imagine their thoughts - your slimmer one on the right i thinking 'ooh looky dad's taken another photo of us!' - Your slightly more 'rotund' one on the left is thinking 'If you keep pointing that camera at me sunshine I will stick it where the sun doesn't shine!' :laugh:


 They are such characters, Meg (bigger one) is very wise and thinks things through. Murphy has been our worry , probably cost about £5000 in vets bills due to irritable bowel syndrome and requires special diet etc. But he is such a wee rogue always up to mischief and wanting to play.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Teg62x said:


> They are such characters, Meg (bigger one) is very wise and thinks things through. Murphy has been our worry , probably cost about £5000 in vets bills due to irritable bowel syndrome and requires special diet etc. But he is such a wee rogue always up to mischief and wanting to play.


 Worth every penny :thumbsup: .


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

graham1981 said:


> Books, but to be fair they don't compete with watches for me, they completely outshine them - :jawdrop1: Yes I know what I just said there!!
> 
> I have had a love of reading since about the age of seven. Long story short the junior school I attended neglected to teach me to read or write so my parents hired a private tutor in order to help me progress even though the school said it wasn't a problem with the teaching but that I had a learning difficulty - within a year I was up to reading young adult books and a year after that Stephen King - the problem? Turned out to be s**t teachers :laugh:
> 
> The gift of reading that tutor gave me has stayed with me to this day, and from that first time I read a whole book to myself in my head at about age seven I have had a book continuously on the go since!


 I didn't have the tutorial problem, as my parents always encouraged me to read. My dad died when I was 14, and to be honest I was a complete **** at that age so I can't say whether he was a reader or not,( a deep regret, but that's another story) but my Mum definitely is. I've slowed up with reading in the last few years, probably due to watches, internet access et al  , but it will always be a love of my life.

Cats - 4, rabbits- 2. I have learnt so much about these animals in the last few years, it has amazed me. Don't start me on rabbits in hutches :bash:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

For me it used to be by bicycles before I got hooked on watches.

I love cycling. I find it amazing just how far you can go in relatively little time and with relatively little energy expenditure. It is a great way to keep fit and one can see (and appreciate) areas of the countryside otherwise missed in the car. Rain, broken glass, inconsiderate road-users and potholes can take the shine off but the ups are definitely worth the downs 

J


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Art, the buying of which has almost come to a halt whilst the watches take centre stage. On saying that, I did purchase a couple of pieces from the early 60's from a St. Ives gallery not too long ago. Still n the process of doing my new house up here and that means I will eventually add to the smaller pieces that made the journey to Thailand with me. I have already identified a few artists from Bangkok whose work I like and an abstract artist here in Hua Hin, who I might actually commission a piece from (prices here do not compare in any way to the UK). But I'm in no hurry.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Books, music and holidays.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Our hairy kids!!


 Oh! I wonder which one ate all the pies.  :laugh:

ETA.............I have a couple of great photos of George (our "Labrahorse). I'll have to see if I can find them.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, I'm not a watch collector as such - I only have one watch but looking for a decent one for my big birthday but after collecting a ton of fishing gear (now safely stored in the loft) and then golfing gear (also stored safely in the loft), my current thing is old mobile phones. They are stored in special boxes. Yep, in the loft!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

This










Combined with this chilled out dude .


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Gadgets and music players. I love different gizmos, including my smart watch love changing all the faces, I can have a Cartier, Rolex, Tag, etc! :tongue: Music is another important thing to me.



Teg62x said:


> Our hairy kids!!


 They are adorable!


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Mountain biking, books the great outdoors (lucky enough to live in the Lake District) and music before watches....oh and my family of course :biggrin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Watches aren't getting much of a look in at the moment....I've been involved with vintage motorcycles much longer than watches and as I have another Ariel project on the go, and the warm weather is here, most of my time is in the garage....or riding:

Last weekend it was the VMCC 50th Weymouth Run. The two Ariels in the middle are mine; I was riding one and a friend the other. My other mate on the far right, riding a Model 9 Sunbeam, ran out of petrol in the middle of nowhere, but this is in Dorset, so we knocked on the nearest door and the kind gentleman on the left gave us his lawn mower petrol...and wouldn't take a penny for it :thumbsup: :


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My cats are a very important part of our lives...

Molly, aka The Prime Cat









Janie, aka The Science Officer









Jackie - the Classical music fan ( as long as it`s not Opera)









Caroline & I share an interest in landscape photography, we usually go out with a couple of Nikon DSLRs with 18-55mm Zooms, I also tend to take another one fitted with a 55-200mm zoom.

Here`s a few examples of photos we`ve taken...

































:biggrin:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Watches aren't getting much of a look in at the moment....I've been involved with vintage motorcycles much longer than watches and as I have another Ariel project on the go, and the warm weather is here, most of my time is in the garage....or riding:
> 
> Last weekend it was the VMCC 50th Weymouth Run. The two Ariels in the middle are mine; I was riding one and a friend the other. My other mate on the far right, riding a Model 9 Sunbeam, ran out of petrol in the middle of nowhere, but this is in Dorset, so we knocked on the nearest door and the kind gentleman on the left gave us his lawn mower petrol...and wouldn't take a penny for it :thumbsup: :


 Which one did you damage your pride....Err thumb on. Can't remember how much damage to the machine, get the parts ok?

Very nice trio


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Which one did you damage your pride....Err thumb on. Can't remember how much damage to the machine, get the parts ok?
> 
> Very nice trio


 It was the Red Hunter @bridgeman...the one with the red tank. It's coming up to a year ago  . New headlamp glass, reflector and chrome rim, new handlebars and a few other minor parts...came in at less than £100. But my jacket, helmet and camera were all written off and they were about £1000.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My cats are a very important part of our lives...
> 
> Molly, aka The Prime Cat
> 
> ...


 Stunning pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Teg62x said:


> Stunning pictures. :thumbsup:


 Thanks, just a little place we like to call home :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Holidays, clothes, boozing and getting out and about for more boozing.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Holidays/cruising, the occasional Rum and I seem to becoming addicted to Chinese pens.

Kev


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Holidays, hiking and golf. Non of which I have any time to do :laugh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Robden said:


> Oh! I wonder which one ate all the pies.  :laugh:
> 
> ETA.............I have a couple of great photos of George (our "Labrahorse). I'll have to see if I can find them.


 Moored on the Llangollen canal and George saw a fish jump and that's all the excuse he needs to go swimming.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Robden said:


> Moored on the Llangollen canal and George saw a fish jump and that's all the excuse he needs to go swimming.


 No pic


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> No pic


 Strange! There is on mine. I'll try again............back in a mo'

I think that's it.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Robden said:


> Strange! There is on mine. I'll try again............back in a mo'
> 
> I think that's it.


 Great pic, I have a similar one of Murphy jumping off a pier in the Lake District.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

KevG said:


> seem to becoming addicted to Chinese pens.
> 
> Kev


 Oh, I forgot about that one, and bicycles. :laugh:


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 1, 2017)

Football boots for me! They bring great memories and enjoyment, and come in a range of shapes and sizes!


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice thread! I'm new to watches and I have a few other interests: I love football and despite living in UK for almost 10 years I still prefer Italian football, I'm a huge Juventus fan. I find English football in general nice to watch but lacking the tactical depth of the Italian one (even if 90s are long gone..all the best players use to play in Serie A)

I also love music (classical in particular) and audio equipment, another very expensive hobby. But most of my spare time goes into running and rowing, I could not live without them!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

With me it's-

Airguns
Bonsai
Machinery (Lathes, Linishers, Benchdrills etc)
Optical stuff (Bin's, Telescopes etc)..
Knives
Guitars

There's other stuff to but to a lesser extent! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## borobiffa (Mar 9, 2013)

Bikes and bike gear in the main. Not sure I can really justify having 5 of them...


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Mine's closest to the camera


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

My dog, Boxing, Walking, Soul music.

having a drink, cheese when it's not veganuary.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Mine's closest to the camera


 Some people are weird.

Be boring if we were all the same, mind.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

longplay said:


> Some people are weird.
> 
> Be boring if we were all the same, mind.


 Fortunately not that many, there aren't many of those left to go round.

..like watches though enthusiasts are rarely happy with just one.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*My Watches competition? = My Kids, Clocks, Scuba Diving, Cycling & Fishing.*

*My Kids = *Though having blown past 65 recently, I have 3 kids who I love dearly! They are 15, 13 & 10.

*Clocks =* I have far too many... I think it is 7 tall-cases including a master clocking in tall case, half a dozen regulators, maybe half dozen or more Zaandams, various cuckoos, numerous Black forest wag on the wa' clocks, mantel clocks wall clocks, countless parts tools cases dials movements etc. And oh yeah, anyone need to time any pigeons? And no, I am not a watch or clock maker... :yes:

*Scuba =* I gave up cold water diving so now only dive the rare times I get somewhere tropical :tumbleweed:

*Cycling = *got to get back to cycling, gained about 2 stone 12 (40lbs for you non Brits) since my last PAINFUL crash. :swoon:

*Fishing = *Don't get fishing much any more either... It's a 2 hour drive to where I wade into the river to fish for Salmon & the last 2 times I went, after maybe 8-10 hours wading up to hip deep in heavy water I fell asleep driving home. Went off the road both times, luckily I didn't hit anything & managed to get back on the road but now I don't go any more until I can find a fishing partner...GOD I MISS FISHING! 

*Watches = *Oh yes, don't even get me started on watches... :huh:

Help?... :bash:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Wonderful women. 
2. Cinema. 
3. Ice cream. 
4. Movie prop replicas.
5. Smart home automation. 
6. Performance driving.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

RWP said:


> When you are not absorbed by watches what else competes for your time, money, and affection other than family .
> 
> I have to say at the moment I wouldn't be without something absorbing to read, but watches are pretty much it. The car I keep well serviced and cleanish, .......couldn't call it a hobby.
> 
> ...


 i have an very old style binoc. with the "broad arrow" and some script. is there a binoc., forum? vin

vintage cameras, for one. vin


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

vinn said:


> i have an very old style binoc. with the "broad arrow" and some script. is there a binoc., forum? vin
> 
> vintage cameras, for one. vin


 Never looked....but there must be.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Roddyjb said:


> *My Watches competition? = My Kids, Clocks, Scuba Diving, Cycling & Fishing.*
> 
> *My Kids = *Though having blown past 65 recently, I have 3 kids who I love dearly!


 You had 65 kids before you got 3 you like? :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Music competes with everything. I could have taken it up professionally. Classically trained violinist, and vocalist. My wonderful music teacher will be turning in her grave in the knowledge that my interests are mainly dedicated to the history of Detroit Garage bands.






and North Mississippi blues. These guys are the "kings".


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Football!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi @Perlative Cernometer,

Not exactly, just the 3. :yes:


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Roddyjb said:


> Hi @Perlative Cernometer,
> 
> Not exactly, just the 3. :yes:


 With you now! Sounded like you'd been busy there. Sure they're a credit to you.

And Hi :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi all, motorbikes, and mountain biking (until Nov 2017, pulled my back at work :angry: ) .. havnt been in the saddle of either since then  .. though gonna hopefully get peddling again soon and try to get some fitness back ... this is gonna hurt :huh:


----------



## Ed209 (Oct 7, 2016)

That's me, third from left:












Perlative Cernometer said:


> Mine's closest to the camera


 Love it! Never knew they did a Panda like this. What's the spec?

My mate had an Uno Turbo back in the day.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Ed209 said:


> That's me, third from left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aw and I thought you were a killer robot from the future. Looks intense!

They didn't do a Panda like this (those are Uno turbo wheels actually)

https://www.fiatforum.com/members-motors/211090-grumbleweed.html


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

More chance buying a Panerai. :sadwalk:










*

*


----------



## Ed209 (Oct 7, 2016)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Aw and I thought you were a killer robot from the future. Looks intense!
> 
> They didn't do a Panda like this (those are Uno turbo wheels actually)
> 
> https://www.fiatforum.com/members-motors/211090-grumbleweed.html


 Hah, yeah that's a sprint finish for you.

I see you're having gearbox trouble; the UNO Turbo used to wreck its gearbox regularly too. What's the chassis like, rust wise?


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Ed209 said:


> Hah, yeah that's a sprint finish for you.
> 
> I see you're having gearbox trouble; the UNO Turbo used to wreck its gearbox regularly too. What's the chassis like, rust wise?


 I'll find out sometime soon, laid up in the garage awaiting attention to some tatty areas ahead of the rear wheelarch so the plan is to strip it out and see what else I've got. Generally pretty solid in period Fiat terms though.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Perlative Cernometer said:


> Aw and I thought you were a killer robot from the future. Looks intense!
> 
> They didn't do a Panda like this (those are Uno turbo wheels actually)
> 
> https://www.fiatforum.com/members-motors/211090-grumbleweed.html


 That is a hell of an interior.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

longplay said:


> That is a hell of an interior.


 Thanks, the bright green is original believe it or not - Sergio Tacchini standard


----------

